# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  'S ochtends overgeven

## LadyBlaat

Ik heb nu al 5 maanden hele vage klachten.
Als ik vroeg opsta begint mijn maag al te borrelen en kon ik naar de wc toegaan om te moeten overgeven. Eerst was ik bang voor zwangerschap. Maar ik had de pil netjes geslikt en werd ook spoedig gewoon zoals schema ongesteld. Ik was ermee naar de huisarts gegaan omdat ik ook steken begon te krijgen op de linkerborst.
Mijn arts vermoede dat mijn maagzuur werd tegengehouden in mijn slokdarm en het weer werd teruggeduwd waardoor de hele boel geirriteerd was. Ik kreeg 2 weken Omeprazol 10mg voorgeschreven.
Na die 2 week was er nog niks veranderd. Ik dus weer naar de huisarts gegaan en die heeft mij een bloedonderzoek laten doen op een bacterie.
Uitslag gekregen, ook geen bacterie. Hij had mij ook meteen Omeprazol 20mg gegeven, weer voor 2 week. Toen was ik inmiddels mijn baan kwijtgeraakt omdat ik zo onregelmatig aanwezig was en ook vakantie had van school kon ik zowat elke dag uitslapen en was er niks aan de hand als ik wakker werd. Maar weer de dagen dat ik alsnog vroeg op moest staan was ik weer misselijk.

Toen de vakantie voorbij was en ik weer naar school moest begon het hele ritueeltje weer van voor af aan. Alleen had ik de steken nu niet meer. Ik ben toen weer naar de huisarts gegaan alleen had ik nu een ander omdat mijn eigen het te druk had. Zij dacht dat het misschien lag aan de korte duur die ik heb gekregen voor de medicatie en schreef me nu een maand Omeprazol 20mg voor.
Kuur heb ik net vorige week afgemaakt en en heb de laatste tijd totaal geen eetlust meer. Mijn ontlasting is ook bijna altijd dun.. Het enige positieve wat is veranderd is dat het overgeven mij niet meer in de keel brandt door het maagzuur en het gal wat omhoogkomt. Het smaakt nu gek genoeg zoet...
Maar goed ik weer de huisarts gebeld en die vind het ook maar vreemd en laat mij nu een Endoscopie doen. Dus alleen binnenin de maag kijken.
Dit vind ik wel eng maar ik hoop dat ze iets vinden zodat er eindelijk iets aan gedaan kan worden.

Maar nu is mijn vraag, heeft iemand hier ervaring mee of weet wat het is want ik ben echt helemaal radeloos en ben bang dat het straks ook nog mijn studie zal belemmeren omdat ik elke keer 1e uur of 2 zelfs moet missen...

Groeten Nicole

----------


## Sylvia93

hooi,

ik weet hier toevallig wel het één en ander over, aangezien mn moeder een paar x van dit soort onderzoeken heeft gehad,
ze brengen een slangetje aan via de anus (of via de mond ligt eraan wat ze willen bekijken)
en dat apparaatje zend geluidloze geluidsgolven uit, en via dat soort dingen kunnen ze dus de binnenkant bekijken, m'n moeder heeft dit 2x gedaan (via anus) en de eerste x heeft ze het zonder rouge gedaan, toen heeft ze er enorm veel last van gehad, dus als het mogelijk zou kunnen zijn zou ik vragen of ze iets van een rouge willen geven :Wink:  zodat je niets voelt, het kan een behoorlijk vervelend gevoel zijn,
ik hoop voor je dat ze de oorzaak van je probleem kunnen vinden..

xxx

----------

